# mufflers



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

Getting a pair of straight hollywoods, custom made by stainlesssteelmufflers in Alabama. No fiberglass or any kind of packing. I'll let you guys no how the sound, and upload a picture of these bad boys.


----------

